# Vacation Club Credit Account



## ELG90 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello,

I received a letter in the mail today regarding a vacation club credit account from Comenity Bank. Need a little bit of guidance as to what exactly this is? Is this something linked to the Wyndham Rewards VISA card? Also, received an email congratulating me from Wyndham in Vegas where I purchased the vacation ownership. I sent the rescind letter last Wednesday 3/4 (within the rescission period)  to FL as this is where the contract stated to send it. Is it possible the Wyndham in Vegas where I purchased has not received word I rescinded? Just wanting some peace of mind with all this. Thanks!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 11, 2020)

ELG90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received a letter in the mail today regarding a vacation club credit account from Comenity Bank. Need a little bit of guidance as to what exactly this is? Is this something linked to the Wyndham Rewards VISA card? Also, received an email congratulating me from Wyndham in Vegas where I purchased the vacation ownership. I sent the rescind letter last Wednesday 3/4 (within the rescission period)  to FL as this is where the contract stated to send it. Is it possible the Wyndham in Vegas where I purchased has not received word I rescinded? Just wanting some peace of mind with all this. Thanks!




As long as you mailed it back to the correct address via Certified Mail, had everything signed, and mailed it back within the allowed rescission time then you should be all set.

Allow as long as much as 45 days for a refund.

No need to worry as long as you did what you were supposed to do. 

Give some thought on spending $15 to become a member of TUG.  It will be the best investment you can make!



.


----------



## ELG90 (Mar 11, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> As long as you mailed it back to the correct address via Certified Mail, had everything signed, and mailed it back within the allowed rescission time then you should be all set.
> 
> Allow as long as much as 45 days for a refund.
> 
> ...


So, would I need to do anything with the vacation club credit account that I received in the mail or would it disappear once the rescind has gone through? 

I definitely will give that some thought. Everyone here has been a huge help during the rescind process!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 12, 2020)

As far as I know everything goes back as if you had never purchased.......

You can always call them AFTER you get your refund to confirm this if it will help you sleep better.




.


----------



## Snooks50 (Jun 25, 2022)

My husband and I each received a letter from Comenity Bank dated one day after an "update meeting" that issued us each a credit card account number. We did not open any account with Comenity Bank. There is nothing in this letter about to rescission, only shows a credit limit of $5,000.00 and instructions to register and manage our account online (comenity.net/vacationclub)  Do we ignore these letters? Sign on to comenity.net and cancel?  What do I need to do???? HELP!


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 26, 2022)

@Snooks50
Welcome to TUG:

What happened at the update meeting? What did you sign? Did you purchase or add on to a Wyndham timeshare?

When I go to the website, and click on Benefits, I see:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Exclusive Benefits*

*Vacation Club Credit Account
Welcome to your next getaway!*
6 Month Financing on all Wyndham Vacation Ownership, Inc. purchases1
1Deferred Interest, Payment Required plan: Interest will be charged to your Account from the purchase date if the promotional plan balance is not paid in full within the promotional period. Minimum payments are required for each Credit Plan. *Minimum payments are NOT guaranteed to pay the promotional plan balance within the promotional period. You may have to pay more than the minimum payment to avoid accrued interest charges.* Valid for single transaction only. Qualifying purchases will automatically be placed on a promotional plan. If purchase qualifies for more than one plan, it will be placed on the qualified plan with the longest promotional period. As of December 2020, terms for new Accounts: Purchase APR of 19.99%. Minimum interest charge is $2.00 per Credit Plan in any billing period in which interest is due. Existing Cardholders: see your credit card agreement for Account terms.
Credit card offers are subject to credit approval.
Vacation Club Credit Card Accounts are issued by Comenity Capital Bank

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Call the number on the back of the card to see if there is a balance due.


----------



## Snooks50 (Jun 26, 2022)

We did not sign or purchase anything. The only thing was they changed our Wyndham Credit Card to the Wyndham "Earner" card saying we get more points.
My husband received his new "Earner" card and it is not related to Comenity Capital Bank in any way.


----------



## Janann (Jun 27, 2022)

Snooks50 said:


> My husband and I each received a letter from Comenity Bank dated one day after an "update meeting" that issued us each a credit card account number. We did not open any account with Comenity Bank. There is nothing in this letter about to rescission, only shows a credit limit of $5,000.00 and instructions to register and manage our account online (comenity.net/vacationclub)  Do we ignore these letters? Sign on to comenity.net and cancel?  What do I need to do???? HELP!



You aren't the only person with this problem:









						Wyndham Vacation Resorts No-Consent Credit Accounts Class Action
					

Class action alleging Wyndham Vacation Resorts gives consumers credit cards they did not consent to or intend to apply for.




					classactionsreporter.com
				




I recommend closing the account by contacting Comenity Bank.  If they refuse or you can't get confirmation of the account closure, report it to the credit bureaus as a fraud case.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2022)

Comenity is the likely the credit card company behind the Wyndham Credit Card. If you applied for the credit card as part of the purchase transaction (usually to cover the down payment), then this is a separate transaction and won't necessarily go away with recission. They will refund the down payment charged to the card, but the card still lives on.


----------

